# Fishing Report



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Fished Audobon today. Great day to be on the water. Caught a nice limit of wallys and threw a few more back. All fish were between 15.5 to 18 inches. 25 to 35 fow on spinners and worms.

Then went after smallies. Caught 7 bass and 5 pike, missed many more strikes. There was a about an hour period were the pike and smallies went nuts. Rattletraps were the ticket.


----------

